# Seerosen ausdünnen



## SonjaJ (3. Apr. 2011)

Noch ganz neu hier im Forum und gleich eine Frage:

Wie dünnt man Seerosen am besten aus? Die Wurzeln liegen an der tiefsten Stelle (ca. 1,50m).
Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## andreas w. (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hallo Sonja,

hab ich letztes Jahr mit einer meiner Seerosen gemacht, die anderen gingen noch.

Warten bis warm draußen ist, Badehose (oder vergleichbares) an un d ab ins Wasser. Stelle merken, wo die Rose sitzt, oder Taucherbrille auf und los. Tauchen und teilweise rausreissen. Klingt brutal, funktioniert aber so:evil. 

Wenn die Rosenwurzel nicht so arg groß ist, kannste sie komplett rausnehmen, evtl mit Pflanztopf und draußen schneiden und neu eintopfen.

Spaß ist, was dabei rauskommt. Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Limnos (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hi

Also meine Seerosen sind da von anderem Kaliber. Nach jedem Winter bedecken die Rhizome mindestens einen halben Quadratmeter, samt Haltewurzeln sind es mindestens 2 m Ø. Aber ich habe es mir - aus Erfahrung klug geworden - nicht mehr angetan, sie so tief zu setzen. Dadurch kann ich die Rhizome in Armlänge erreichen, ohne dass meine Wathose vollläuft. An den Armen ist das natürlich etwas kalt. Aber mir sind um diese Jahreszeit auch keine Blätter im Weg. Wer nicht fit im Tauchen ist, kann unter dem Blätter und Stengelgewirr evtl. in Panik geraten.  Andere Möglichkeit: man bindet an den Pflanzbehälter eine Schnur bis zum Ufer, mit der man ihn jederzeit in flachere Wasserbereiche ziehen kann. Gute Pflanzbehälter, die sich leicht über den Bodengrund ziehen lassen, sind entlang der Formnaht halbierte Plastikkanister ab 25 Liter. Dann kann man die Schnur am halbierten Griff befestigen. Solche halbierte Kanister sind auch gut geeignet, wenn man andere, auch hohe Pflanzen wachstumsmäßig unter Kontrolle halten will. Die kippen auch bei Wind nicht um.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## SonjaJ (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Ach nein, ich hatte gehofft die Badehose bzw. der Bikini bleibt mir erspart! 

Aber es muss wohl endlich mal was gemacht werden, die Blätter bedecken den halben Teich. 

Sonst gibts keine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## andreas w. (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Liebe Sonja, gönn doch den Nachbarn diesen wunderbaren Anblick  :evil  :evil. 

Ich bin sogar in der Unterhose reingestiegen. Meine Frau hat geflucht, die schwarzen Pflanzen- und Algenreste kriegste so einfach nicht in der Maschine raus.

Wünsch Dir viel Spaß, sooo schlimm wird´s nicht werden.


----------



## SonjaJ (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

*seufz* ....na, schau ma mal.

Das Ausdünnen müsste doch am besten jetzt im Frühjahr gemacht werden, oder? Nur jetzt ist das Wasser halt noch eiskalt... 

Und ich kann die Seerosentriebe einfach ausreißen? Ohne mir ein Loch in die Folie zu reißen (wie ich es schon mal gelesen habe)?


----------



## danyvet (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Da häng ich mich gleich dran. Schätze, meine Seerose werd ich auch heuer oder spätestens nächstes Jahr zurechtschrumpfen müssen. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie es da unten aussieht, weil die __ Wasserpest auch noch dort wächst. Wenn ich die Seerose einfach so brutal rausreiße, geht da nicht der ganze Boden auch mit und schwimmt mir dann die Wasserpest auf? Ich hab meine Seerose in (wahrscheinlich viel zu kleine) Pflanzgefäße gesetzt, war aber so schlau ¿ (Ironie), an 2 Ecken ein Stück Wäscheleine (knallgelb) in Form einer Schlinge festzumachen und hoffe eigentlich sie so mit 2 Gerätschaften (Rechen, oder Harke) rausheben zu können. Mal sehen...


----------



## troll20 (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Den Stress spar ich mir mit zu großen Wurzelballen, jedes Frühjar werden die Gefäße mit den Wurzeln rausgehoben und der überflüssige Ballst mit der Schere oder dem Katter am Land endsorgt, Aber vorher schön auf dem Steg die kleinst lebewesen ausgespüllt (soweit möglich) Das ist zwar eine Unschöne Arbeit aber in 10 min pro Pflanze erledigt und nicht solche Plakerei nach einigen Jahren. Machen tu ich das ganze immer wenn die Wasser temps um die 10° sind da sind die Bakis noch nicht so aktiv und die Pflanze kann die Wunden von alleine heilen. Das Ergebniss ist bei mir ohne dünger immer ein besonders schönes Erlebniss wenn sie blüht aber man noch was vom Teich bzw der Pflanzzone sieht ausser Teichrose. Diese __ Wasserpest hab ich auch da unten liegen, wenn da ein bissel was mit rausgezogen wird, geht auch der Sprenger schnell rüber und dann ab richtung Kompost, denn das Zeugs ist eine wahre Pest bei uns , genauso wie __ Wasserminze.
Der Rest der Wasserpest bleibt ungerührt unten liegen bzw sinkt sofort wieder runter.

mfg René


----------



## SonjaJ (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Gut, wie man die Seerosen vorher am besten richtig pflanzt, weiß ich nun.... Hätten wir das mal auch so gemacht, müsst ich mir nun keine so großen Gedanken um Ausdünnen machen.... :?


----------



## troll20 (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*



SonjaJ schrieb:


> Gut, wie man die Seerosen vorher am besten richtig pflanzt, weiß ich nun.... Hätten wir das mal auch so gemacht, müsst ich mir nun keine so großen Gedanken um Ausdünnen machen.... :?



Na dafür kannste es ab jetzt besser machen und wenn du erstmal Grund siehst haste es geschafft 
Fehler sind ja dafür da um sie zu machen und daraus zu lernen, besser ist es jedoch man lässt die anderen die Fehler machen 
und immer Kopfhoch dat wird scho


----------



## SonjaJ (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

ICH hab den Fehler ja auch nicht gemacht.  (bzw. ich weiß ja gar nicht, wie die Seerosen gepflanzt wurden)

....trotzdem darf ich es jetzt quasi "ausbaden".


Aber jetzt mal wieder im Ernst: Kann ich nicht auch mit einem Gartenrechen versuchen bis an den Grund zu gehen und die Seerosen zu "rupfen"?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

 sonja



SonjaJ schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal wieder im Ernst: Kann ich nicht auch mit einem Gartenrechen versuchen bis an den Grund zu gehen und die Seerosen zu "rupfen"?



das kannst du schon machen, aber ausser ein paar blättern wirst du nichts "abrupfen" und das bringt dir - wenn überhaupt - nur für ganz kurze zeit etwas luft in den dschungel. die blätter sind schon fast wieder nachgewachsen, wenn du den rechen weggeräumt hast . sofern du also wirklich "ausdünnen" möchtest, bleibt dir nur der mutige sprung ins nass. 

darf ich mal ganz blöd fragen, warum du dich da so fürchterlich dagegen sträubst?  bei den momentanen temperaturen würde ich auch nicht gerne baden gehen, aber im sommer ist das doch erträglich.  
solltest du angst vorm schwimmen / untertauchen haben, könntest du ja evtl im freundes- und familienkreis jemand finden, der für dich auf tauchstation gehen könnte, oder?  ein kühles bier und ne leckere grillwurst als in aussicht gestellte belohnung, wirken manchmal wunder. :smoki


----------



## danyvet (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Es wurde sicher schon mal in einem Thread erklärt, aber es würd jetzt hier schön dazu passen. Wie geht denn das überhaupt mit dem zsammschneiden? Einfach das Rhizom durchschneiden? Wieviel muss ich denn stehen lassen, also, wieviele Wurzeln sollen an dem Teil, der wieder eingesetzt wird, noch dran sein?


----------



## Duquesa86 (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Von meiner im letzten Jahr so tollen Seerose sieht man gar nichts, nicht ein einziges Blatt ist an der Oberfläche  . Kann das an der großen __ Krebsschere liegen, die sich direkt auf dem Seerosenkorb letztes Jahr niedergelassen hat? Soll ich die Krebsschere rausholen und woanderst hinsetzten?

Oder woran kann das liegen, daß da nichts hochkommt?


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hallo Sonja,
das mit wüchsigen Seerosen kenn' ich, da hilft nur eine "Brutalkur", am besten jetzt... .
Auch wenn das Wasser noch kalt ist, so eine "Operation" hinterläßt Spuren am Teich, die die Pflanzen nur mit Wachstum "ausbügeln" können... .
Egal in welcher Tiefe sie wächst, und wie kalt es ist:
 -mit einer Wathose kommt man in den Teich.
 -mit einer Harke o. ä. kann man díe Seerose unter Wasser anheben.
So lange man dabei die Folie nicht beschädigt, beginnt jetzt der schwierigere Teil: die Seerose bergen, ohne den Teich zu "verschlammen", und sie so zu teilen, dass nur ein kleines Rhizomstück übrig bleibt.
Ich habe dazu ein großes Stück einer "Teichstufe" benutzt. Dann habe ich einfach mit einer Säge den "Klumpen" zerteilt, und in eine Mulde geworfen. Eins der übrig bleibenden Rhizome mit nur einem Schnitt habe ich wieder eingesetzt. Die Seerose hat in diesem Fall nur ein einziges Mal im gleichen Jahr geblüht... .
Mein Tipp: schau' lieber beim "Werner" nach einem weniger wüchsigen Exemplar, dass Du auch weniger tief einpflanzen kannst, und pflanze es so ein, dass es sich nicht "unkontrolliert" ausbreiten kann.


----------



## SonjaJ (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> darf ich mal ganz blöd fragen, warum du dich da so fürchterlich dagegen sträubst?



 ....das Wasser ist noch eiskalt und auch nicht unbedingt rein. Also ich muss da nicht rein, aber ich werd mich mal bei Familie und Freunden "umhören". 

Ich frag jetzt auch nochmal ganz dumm: ich muss den ganzen Seerosen"ballen" zuerst hochheben und dann beschneiden bzw. zurückstutzen? Ich kann nicht einfach runtertauchen und direkt unter Wasser daran rumschnippeln?


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hallo Sonja,

um das Problem für 1, 2 Jahre zu lösen reicht vielleicht das Schneiden unter Wasser, sofern Du da nach 5 Min. Arbeiten noch etwas siehst...
Ich tendiere zu Rolfs Lösung. Warum? 
Darum: 

 

 

 

 



Anders ging das "Monster" nicht mehr zu bergen. 
Jahrelang habe ich immer wieder mit einem Messer oder einer Gartenschere einzelne Triebspitzen abgeschnitten und im Forum verteilt um sie im Zaum zu halten. Jedoch wurde es immer schlimmer und ich bekam schließlich keine erntbaren Spitzen mehr zwischen die Finger. 
Also mußte sie raus, obwohl ich an dieser namenlosen Sorte hing (wuchs seit 1994 in den familieneigenen Teichen). 

Momentan wächst an dieser Stelle keine Seerose mehr, Ersatz ist aber schon geplant. Dann jedoch mit einem festen Pflanzbehältnis und nicht in einem brüchigen Korb.


----------



## SonjaJ (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Boah....das sieht ja heftig aus!! 

Was war das für eine Sorte? Sieht so aus wie unsere...


----------



## andreas w. (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hallo Sonja, ich nochmal.

Also, der Zeitpunkt für die Hebung der Seerose kann auch etwas später sein, wenn´s warm ist. Das Ding wächst auf jeden Fall wieder an, soviel kannste da nicht wirklich falsch machen.

Wenn das Teil wirklich so riesig ist, wie auf´m Bild würde ich sowieso erstmal reinkraxeln und ein Bishen Platz schaffen, Blätter großzügig vom Rand nach innen hin abmachen und schauen, wie groß die Wurzel wirklich ist.

Von "Hebewerkzeugen" wie Rechen oder Harke und ähnlichem würde ich dringend abraten, die Gefahr der Verletzung der Folie ist zu groß.

Also, Reihenfolge: Wetter und Wasser erträglich warm, Seerossenblätter reduzieren und Wurzelgröße feststellen, danach nochmal hier melden und die Art der Hebung gemeinsam festlegen.

That´s the Way to do it. Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Sagt mal Leute,

kann man die Seerose nicht einfach "eingehen" lassen? Ich meine einfach immer die frischen Blätter absensen und nur soviel stehen lassen wie man gerade will? Wenn die Versorung der Rezinome nicht mehr funktioniert müssten Sie doch eingehen und Kompostieren? 

Ich habe auch an meinem Pflanzkübel gerüttelt und festgestellt, das sich das Ding keinen Milimeter bewegen lässt. (Hätte man es doch jedes Jahr gemacht, wie man sich das vorgenommen hat...)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## animei (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Ich muss jetzt auch mal dumm fragen: Muss man Seerosen denn unbedingt ausdünnen bzw. wovon macht Ihr das abhängig?

Meine älteste ist jetzt seit 10 Jahren im Teich und ich hab noch nie irgendwas davon entfernt, nur die Blätter, die mir zu weit in den Schwimmbereich wachsen, knipse ich ziemlich weit unten am Stiel einfach ab. 

Ich lese hier im Forum auch immer was von düngen, ich hab meine noch nie gedüngt.


----------



## SonjaJ (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*



andreas w. schrieb:


> ...Also, Reihenfolge: Wetter und Wasser erträglich warm, Seerossenblätter reduzieren und Wurzelgröße feststellen, danach nochmal hier melden und die Art der Hebung gemeinsam festlegen.
> 
> That´s the Way to do it. Gruß Andreas.




DAS hört sich doch gut an!  



@animei: Unsere Seerosen müssten schon weit über 10 Jahre alt sein. Ausgedünnt und gedüngt wurde noch nie. 
Ich denke, ausdünnen muss ich sie nun deswegen endlich mal, weil sie mehr als die Hälfte der Wasseroberfläche bedecken und die Blätter teilweise nicht mehr genug Platz haben und übereinander wachsen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich finde die Variante die Seerosen einfach abzuschneiden auch am entspanntesten. 

Die Frage ist, wenn man richtig viele Seerrosenblätter abschneidet gehen nicht versorgte ausleger ein und kann man eine Seerose auf diese Weise dauerhaft kleiner halten? 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Plätscher (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich finde die Variante die Seerosen einfach abzuschneiden auch am entspanntesten.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

in meinem Teich war auch son Wucherer. Ich habe einfach immer die überzähligen Blätter entfernt, so das nie zu viel Wasseroberfläche bedeckt war und sie trotzdem schön und reichlich blühte.

Aber, als ich nach Jahren mal nachschauen mußte hat sie trotzdem die Tiefenzone ca. 3m² groß und 50cm tief ausgefüllt. Rausheben war unmöglich. 2 Leute haben sie etwas vom Boden angehoben und einer hat dann Teile des Rhizomhaufens mit einer Schwedensäge abgetrennt. 

Nie wieder eine normale Seerose frei auspflanzen


----------



## danyvet (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hilfe! Ihr macht mir Angst! Ich hab meine zwar in einem Pflanzkorb, aber sie schaut von oben schon 4x so groß aus.... :?
Ich war ja guten Willens, sie heuer rauszunehmen und zu stutzen, aber die Krötis haben mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Ausgerechnet um die ersten Seerosenstengel, die jetzt schön langsam heranwachsen, haben sie ihre Laichschnüre gespannt! Jetzt muss ich noch ein Jahr warten. Dabei ist meine Seerose eh schon 3 Jahre alt. Wird der 4. Sommer heuer...


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Dany, nu mal langsam, hast Du denn überhaupt so ein Wuchermonster? Es gibt doch solche und solche.


----------



## Annett (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hallo.

Richtig, die Größe der Seerose hängt von der Sorte und der Pflanzart ab.

Ich habe seit diesem Monster, welches leider namenlos zu uns kam, bis auf die echten Zwergseerosen nur noch Seerosen in geschlossene Gefäße gesetzt (okay, eine wächst noch im Randbereich des alten Teiches ohne Gefäß, aber die steht flach genug um ihr notfalls den Garaus zu machen).
Damit lassen sie sich sehr gut kleinhalten. Aber eben auch nicht jede der echt wüchsigen Sorten.

Tut Euch bei eher kleinen Teichen, die keine 3 oder 4m im Durchmesser für solch ein Monster Platz haben, bitte den Gefallen und nehmt keine "kostenlosen Geschenke" der Teichnachbarn usw. an, ohne zu hinterfragen wie groß die Originalpflanzen in welcher Zeit unter welchen Bedingungen wurde. 
Die wenigen Euro (ca.30 je Pflanze), die man da spart, setzt man teils schon wenige Jahre später mit Knochenarbeit beim Rückschnitt im Teich wieder zu! Das ist es nicht wert. 

Was anderes ist es m.M.n. bei gefräßigen Koi - die brauchen solche wuchernden Monster, damit überhaupt mal ein Blatt oder Blüte die Oberfläche erreicht...


----------



## danyvet (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

naja....ich weiß nicht. Von der Farbe her schaut meine genauso aus wie die von Annett 
Und sie hat letztes Jahr auch schon einige Blätter übereinander geschoben gehabt. Bin gespannt, wie es heuer wird...

edit: meine war leider auch so ein namenloses Geschenk der Nachbarn, deren Teich aber von der Größe her sogar eine Spur kleiner ist als meiner, aber schon 20 Jahre alt. Die Seerose teilen sie auch alle 2 oder 3 Jahre (glaub ich), sonst hätt ich meine ja gar nicht bekommen. Die war jedenfalls so ein Teilungsprodukt. Mein Teich ist 4-5m im Durchmesser


----------



## klaus.ebert (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

hi, bin neu im forum,
is ne super sache hier. hätte mir viel aqrbeit erspart...
hab grad meien teich  /7*5m)gefüllt. seerosen hab ich sicherheitshalter an 2 stellen rein: einmal auf ca 70 cm und einmal auf ca 1,30 m. ein bekannter mit teich gab mir den tipp:
maurereimer 12 ltr nehmen (schwarz und stabil) löcher > 1 cm reinbohren steine unten dann sand kleine steine und die wurzeln drauf. kies und große steine drauf und vor dem füllen rein. 

der mauerereimer hat nen stabilen metallgriff den er im herbst mit ner hakenstange hochholt, alles außerhalb des eimers abschneidet und wieder rein an ort und stelle. funzt seit 10 jahren reibungslos. ich hoffe auch bei mir.. vllt hilft dir's für die zukunft (gibt auch größere eimer )

vg
klaus aus sulzdorf an der lederhecke (a.d.l.)

ps 
hoffe keine regeln verletzt zu haben  erster beitrag...
btw.
bräuchte noch n paar tipps für planzen unter wasser und woher ich die bekomme...
bau grad nen steg/terasse  freitragend und nen bachlauf danach. wer n paar no-go's für mich hätte....vielen dank


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hallo Klaus,

herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns Teichvirusinfizierten.

Magst Du uns Deinen Teich mal zeigen - wir lieben Fotos....

Hier wäre die Gelegenheit https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/63/


----------



## klaus.ebert (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

hi blumenelse  auch wenns hier falsch sein könnte...

Hallo blumenelse ,
haben nun den steg fertig, am wochenende kommt der bachlauf, nächste woche bekomm ich dann die technik.
Was hältst du von Oase?
Eine bekannte  verkauft ihr haus mit teich und die neuen eigentümer wollen keinen. So komm ich günstig an die komplette ausstattung.
Oase biotec 10.1 und bitron24c uvc, 2 pumpen pontec maxima 7000 für den filter und pontec maxima 5000 für den wasserlauf. Diverse lampen usw.

Bilder hab ich gemacht (gesamte bauphase) hab aber vor Freitag abend keinerlei zeit.

Vg

Klaus

Ps
Bin für jeden tipp dankbar
Weißt du was zu unterwasserpflanzen, andere hab ich schon rel viele drin (seerosen, __ lilien, __ schilf __ rohrkolben und diverses. Schau mer mal was überlebt.


----------



## umueller (24. März 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Weiß jemand, wie man das macht, wenn schon der ganze Grund des Badeteiches (ca. 40m²) in einer Wassertiefe von bis zu 3m bedeckt ist? Ein proffesioneller Taucher mit Ausrüstung konnte auch nur etwas an den Wurzeln "rupfen".... dann war das Wasser trüb.
Wie riskant ist es, den ganzen Teich abzulassen und das ganze Biotop aus dem Gleichgewicht zu bringen?
Der Badeteich ist ein Lehm-Naturteich mit ansonsten sehr klarem Wasser.


----------



## umueller (24. März 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Was tun?


----------



## Nymphaion (25. März 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Wenn Du nicht akzeptieren willst dass es inzwischen ein Seerosenteich und kein Badeteich mehr ist (das würde viel Arbeit sparen), dann kannst Du nur radikal vorgehen. Im Frühling das Wasser ablassen geht nicht. Es würde Dir auch nicht viel bringen, denn anschließend musst Du die Seerosen von Hand entfernen. Ich nehme an dass Du dann nach zwei Quadratmetern schwerster Sklavenarbeit einfach aufgibst. Wenn Du den Teich im Herbst ablässt und über den Winter kein Wasser im Teich hast, werden die Seerosen zum größten Teil erfrieren. So würden das zumindest Teichwirte machen, und sie würden zusätzlich ungelöschten Kalk ausbringen um sicher alle Pflanzen zu verätzen. Der Teich ist dann komplett leer, ohne tierisches oder pflanzliches Leben. Im Frühling danach kannst du wieder von vorn mit der Bepflanzung anfangen und diesmal auf frei ausgepflanzte Seerosen in einem Naturteich verzichten. Zumindest auf die ganz stark wuchernden Sorten (und alle Seerosen die tiefer als max. 80 cm wachsen können müssen zwangsläufig Wucherer sein) solltest Du dann verzichten.


----------



## Limnos (26. März 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hi

Drei Meter ist schon der Hammer. Das gibt schon gan nett Druck auf den Ohren. Wenn das Wasser trüb ist, muss man nach den Rhizomen tasten (muss ich auch bei nur 70 cm Wassertiefe) Ich tasten mich am Rhizom entlang von der Spitze weg soweit es geht und trenne die Rhizome mit dem Messer ab (bis zu 30 cm Länge). Wenn die Haltewurzeln nicht nachgeben, schneide ich auch diese durch. So mache ich das Rhizom für Rhizom, bis in der Mitte zwei bis drei Köpfe übrigbleiben. Beim Tauchen kann man sich an den Blattsielen runterziehen und festhalten; das spart Kraft. Nach dem Abschneiden hält man das Rhizom und stemmt sich mit den Füßen am Boden ein, um es auszureißen.  Ich gebe allerdings zu, dass ich in meinem Alter zu solcher Arbeit nicht mehr fähig wäre, aber vor 30 Jahren habe ich es in 1,5 Meter Tiefe so erfolgreich gemacht.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Shubunkin85 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

@troll20


> .... , jedes Frühjar werden die Gefäße mit den Wurzeln rausgehoben und der überflüssige Ballst mit der Schere oder dem Katter am Land endsorgt



Schneidest du da die übermäßig aus dem Gitterkob gewachsenen Wurzeln ab? Komplett?


----------



## SonjaJ (28. März 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Auch hier der Vollständigkeit halber mein Bericht (aus dem anderen thread):

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34627/page-2


----------



## Elfriede (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

mit dem Ausdünnen meineer Seerosen habe ich jetzt große Probleme, obwohl ich zum Glück schon lange keine frei wachsenden Pflanzen mehr im Teich habe, sondern alle Seerosen in Kübeln pflege, bzw. eben nicht asusreichend pflege.

Ungefähr 20 ältere Seerosen in viel zu großen, schweren Kübeln stehen immer noch in meinem Teich, weil ich sie  nur mit großer Mühe  zum Teilen  aus dem Teich schaffen kann. Sie blieben deshalb schon seit einigen Jahren unversorgt, da sie so dicht verwachsen waren, dass nicht einmal mehr ein Düngekegel darin Platz hatte. Heuer haben sie kaum mehr geblüht und schon frühzeitig alle Blätter verloren.

Einen Pflanzkübel habe ich gestern endlich doch an Land gebracht, eigentlich zur Kompostierung, wozu ich erst einmal  die Rhizome aus dem Kübel bringen musste, was in regelrechte Schwerarbeit  ausartete. Die Fotos zeigen nicht den ganzen Inhalt des Kübels, dennoch ist es fast unglaublich, was da an Menge zum Vorschein kam.


           



 



Nach und nach will ich alle Seerosen aus dem Teich entfernen und nur mehr von jeder Sorte ein Rhizom behalten und möglichst handlich und leichtgewichtig einpflanzen, damit ich das hin und wieder nötige Ausdünnen auch schaffen kann.

Und dazu habe ich eine für mich sehr  wichtige Frage:

Ist es machbar, die Kübel um Gewicht zu sparen zur Hälfte mit Perlite zu füllen und darauf eine Schichte Sand-Lehmgemisch + Düngekegel  für das Rhizom zu legen? Hat das vielleicht schon jemand ausprobiert und verfügt über Erfahrung? Oder kennt jemand eine andere Methode ? Ich wäre für jede Anregung sehr dankbar.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## troll20 (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*



Shubunkin85 schrieb:


> Schneidest du da die übermäßig aus dem Gitterkob gewachsenen Wurzeln ab? Komplett?



jup, einfach weg, danach wird der Ihnhalt vom Korb dezimiert.
sprich die guten in den Korb der Rest aufn Kompost


----------



## niri (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Ist es machbar, die Kübel um Gewicht zu sparen zur Hälfte mit Perlite zu füllen und darauf eine Schichte Sand-Lehmgemisch + Düngekegel  für das Rhizom zu legen? Hat das vielleicht schon jemand ausprobiert und verfügt über Erfahrung? Oder kennt jemand eine andere Methode ? Ich wäre für jede Anregung sehr dankbar.
> 
> Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
> Elfriede



Hallo Elfriede,
spricht etwas dagegen, die Kübel einfach nur zur Hälfte mit dem Substrat zu füllen ohne Perlite? 

LG
Ina


----------



## Elfriede (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hallo zusammen,

hat niemand eine Antwort oder Idee zu meiner Frage von gestern, wie man Seerosen 
irgendwie leichgewichtig einpflanzen kann? 
Sandgefüllt sind selbst die kleinen 12-Liter Kübel schon schwer, wenn man größere  Stückzahlen zur Ausdünnung an Land schaffen muss. 
Hat denn niemand Erfahrung mit einem leichten Material für die untere Kübelhälfte, das ordentlich mit Lehm-Sand beschwert nicht aufschwimmt?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Christine (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hallo Elfriede,

warum hast Du überhaupt so hohe Kübel. Meines Wissens ist das gar nicht notwendig.

Nun hab ich nicht die Riesen-Seerosen, aber ich hab sie in flachen Körben. (Sowas wie auf dem Pumpenfoto in meinem Teichbaualbum)


----------



## Elfriede (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hallo Christine,

und danke für Deine Meldung.

Diese Kisten, wie auf Deinem Pumpenfoto hatte ich schon, jedoch sind sie im tiefen Wasser tauchend nicht so einfach zu handeln wie die Henkelkübel und sind sandgefüllt auch schwieriger aus dem Wasser zu stemmen. Die Position  der  Kübel lässt sich  auch leichter verändern, wenn ich das Wasser an einer Stelle dringend mit Seerosenblättern  beschatten muss. 

Kleinere Kübel und kleinere Seerosensorten habe ich mir bereits vorgenommen, aber ich denke, wenn ich schon alles neu mache, dann so, dass ich die Seerosen zum Ausdünnen auch noch selbst  leicht an Land bringen kann. Dazu sollten die gefüllten Kübel nicht mehr so schwer sein, aber natürlich auch nicht aufschwimmen und die Seerosen sollten es trotzdem gut haben. 

An einer brauchbaren Lösung bastle ich schon eine ganze Weile und da ich glaube, dass auch andere Seerosenhalter, wie  Wirbelsäulengeschädigte oder zarte Frauen zum Beispiel, Probleme mit gewichtigen Pflanzgefäßen haben, fragte ich hier um eventuelle Erfahrungen nach.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hallo Elfriede

deine Idee mit dem Perlite oä. sollte eigentlich funktionieren.
Halt gut mit Sand/Lehm abdecken,damit nix aufschwimmt.
Bei mir sind die großen frei ausgepflanzt,der Rest in 5 - 20l Eimern oder Schalen


----------



## Elfriede (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hallo Eugen,

das Abdecken mit Sand habe ich inzwischen so weit im Griff, dass das Perlite nicht mehr durch den Sand aufsteigt. Und zwar fülle ich zuerst etwa 12 cm Perlite ein und bedecke es mit einer dicken Pampe aus Lehmsand und lasse die Geschichte gut antrocknen, ehe ich das Rhizom + Düngekegel in weiteren Sand bette. Bis hierher funktioniert alles gut. Bei der Wässerung schwimmt zwar auch kein Perlit auf, sondern, kaum zu glauben,es kommt gleich der ganze 12 Liter Kübel wieder hoch, selbst wenn ich noch einen Stein draufpacke.

Ein weiterer Versuch ist mir inzwischen  endlich geglückt, indem ich den Kübel wassergefüllt aus dem Teich nahm und  die Substratpackung mit einem Grillspieß einige Male löcherte um die Luft aus der Perliteschichte entweichen zu lassen. Als keine Luftblasen mehr durch die kleinen Löcher aufstiegen, blieb der Kübel endlich am Teichboden stehen, sogar ohne Stein.

Ich hoffe, dass ich damit mein Problem mit den zu schweren Kübeln endlich in den Griff bekomme.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Christine (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich hab vergessen, dass ich an den Körben Henkel aus dünnem Segeltau angebracht habe. Damit kann ich die Körbe einfach mit dem Sauzahn fassen und hochziehen. Aber Du hast schon recht, sie können ruhig noch ein bisserl leichter sein.


----------



## Elfriede (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hallo Christine, 

ja im Wasser lassen sich selbst die schwersten Kisten und Kübel relativ leicht bewegen, schwierig ist es nur Korb oder Kübel dann aus dem Wasser an Land zu stemmen, denn eine flache Zone mit Ausgang ins Gelände gibt es bei mir nicht, der Ein- und Ausstieg erfolgt in meinem Teich über eine  Pool-Leiter direkt in den tiefen Schwimmbereich bzw. wieder heraus.

Eine Pflanzkiste oder einen Kübel mit dem Sauzahn durchs  Wasser zu ziehen stelle ich mir noch recht einfach vor, aber die Ladung dann über Wasser mit dem Sauzahn  aus dem Teich  zu heben, das würde ich mir nicht zutrauen, aber versuchen will ich es trotzdem einmal. Danke für den Tipp!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hallo Eugen,

mein Optimismus von gestern hat einen heftigen Dämpfer abbekommen. Zwar blieb der Pflanzkübel am Boden, aber im Lauf der Nacht hat es das Perlite doch geschafft durch die dicke Sandabdeckung  ins freie Wasser zu gelangen, was  eine arge Sauerei auf der gesamten Teichoberfläche gab. Also muss ich nach einer anderen Lösung suchen

Du hast also Deine Seerosen frei gepflanzt und zum Teil in 5-20 Liter-Kübeln oder Schalen, wie Du gestern geschrieben hast. Frei pflanzen geht bei mir nicht und Schalen scheiden wegen der Tiefe auch aus.  In die 5 l Gefäße kann man wahrscheinlich nur Zwergseerosen pflanzen, die nicht tiefer als 20-30 cm stehen sollen, ist diese Annahme richtig oder hast Du in den kleinen Kübeln auch Seerosen gepflanzt, die mehr Tiefe vertragen? Mein Teich ist nämlich an den wenigen, seichteren  Stellen schon  ca. 70-90 cm tief, die künstliche Flachzone mit 20cm Wassertiefe ausgenommen, da gehen wahrscheinlich nur die großen, wüchsigen Seerosen, die ich auch  bisher hatte und noch habe.

Kennst Du oder sonst jemand  vielleicht eine Seerose mit geringem Platzbedarf im Pflanzgefäß, die bis 1m Tiefe wächst?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hi Elfriede

Da seerosen keine __ Tiefwurzler sind, tun es statt Kübel auch  ca 20 cm hohe Schalen. Man kann diese aus Kanistern herstellen, indem man sie entlang der Formnaht halbiert. Meist wird dabei auch der Henkel halbiert, sodass man an jeder einen Griff hat. Man macht es sich einfacher, wenn man Seerosen jedes Jahr neu pflanzt, indem man von hinteren Rhizom ca 2/3 abschneidet und den Drittelrest wieder neu einpflanzt. Bei der Gelegenheit kann man auch etwas Thomasmehl in den Lehm einarbeiten.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Danke Wolfgang,

Natürlich hatten bei mir die großen Kübel auch die Funktion, für die Seerosen eine etwas geringere Tiefe ohne Unterbauten, wie Ziegel oder umgedrehte Pflanzkübel  zu erreichen, deshalb verwendete ich auch keine Schalen, die ich außerdem nur untertauchend wieder hochheben hätte können. Ich habe inzwischen aber kleine, flache Kübel gefunden und einmal zur Probe bestellt. Den dicken Drahtbügel kann ich im tiefen Wasser mit einem Haken fassen ohne unterzutauchen. 

Bei den wenigen Seerosen, die ich behalten will, werde ich es so machen wie Du es beschrieben hast und die Rhizome jedes Jahr einkürzen. Danke für den Tipp!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hallo zusammen, 

nun habe ich die bestellten, kleineren Kübel bekommen, sie fassen nur 10 Liter und nach Inas Anregung mache ich sie auch nicht mehr so voll. Jetzt habe ich aber ein  Problem mit der  Rhizomauswahl. Die Rhizome sind sehr frisch und gesund, auch die sehr großen Exemplare, auf die ich aber wohl eher verzichten muss bei meinen  kleinen, neuen Kübelchen.

Könnt Ihr mir raten was besser ist: Entweder von einem sehr kräftigen Rhizom nur die Austriebspitze mir Rhizomansatz  zu verwenden oder kleine Rhizome im Ganzen einzupflanzen.

Da meine Kübel sehr flach aber breit (oval) sind, will ich die Kübelböden mit Hornspänen bestreuen und dann mit lehmhaltigen Bausand auffüllen und die Rhizome mit einem Düngekegel darauf einpflanzen. Könnte das funktionieren? Ein anders Substrat konnte ich nicht auftreiben, magere Erde auch nicht.

Mir ist beim Ausheben der großen Kübel aufgefallen, dass die Rhizome und Wurzeln  sehr gut und frisch aussehen, obwohl das alte Substrat fast schwarz ist, aber überhaupt nicht faulig  riecht. Auch meine schwarzen Hände stinken nach der Arbeit  nicht. Ist das normal und bei Euch auch so? 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## niri (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Hallo Elfriede,

zu deiner Rhizomfrage: ich denke, dass ein größeres Rhizom eher Blüten produzieren wird. als ein Junges, bei kleinen Gefäßen und großen Rhizomen musst du häufiger umpflanzen, die Kleinen können vielleicht 2 Jahre in ihrem Domizil bleiben. Es gibt allerdings auch Sorten, die als junge Pflanzen schon blühen, z.B. "__ Colorado" oder "Georgia Peach" (lt. Netz). Bei mir hat in diesem Sommer ein kleines Rhizom "Walter Pagels" auch schon eine Blüte gehabt, aber viele Sorten müssen gewisse Größe und Reife erreichen bevor sie gut blühen.

Dein Substrat ist meiner Meinung nach für Seerosen geeignet, ich würde den Düngerkegel jedoch auch auf den Boden des Gefässes legen.

LG
Ina


----------



## Elfriede (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen ausdünnen*

Danke Ina,

ja, mir ist schon klar, dass ich künftig öfter werde verkleinern müssen, aber bei den kleinen Kübeln ist das ja nicht mehr so schwierig. 

Vielleicht werde ich mich nächstes Jahr überhaupt von den großen, winterharten Seerosen trennen und nur mehr tropische halten, womit alles viel einfacher für mich wäre, da ich sie ja im Teich lassen kann. Allerdings beginnen sie erst viel später mit der Blüte als die Winterharten und ob außer blauen, viviparen Sorten auch andere den Winter hier verkraften werden ist auch noch  ungewiss, aber probieren werde ich es.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

